# Opinions needed, not sure if my dog is a cockapoo?



## andrea-kay (Nov 4, 2012)

Have had izzy for nearly 4 months, she needed rehoming and we got her from a foster home who told us her mum was a red roan cocker and her dad was a parti-poodle. We were also told she was 6 months and had finished growing. After her vaccination at the vets we found we got her at 5 and a half months and she has grown significantly. 
We are now thinking she may be a labradoodle?
Reasons being:
1. Her ears are not spaniel or poodle looking to us.
2. She is extremely scruffy and many have asked if she's a labradoodle.
3. One or both her parents were tested for a hip problem (displasia maybe? Which is common for labs)

We really don't know and are just curious she will be loved no matter what she is haha
Couldn't get pictures to upload so click the link it will take you to flickr, all pics are of Izzy 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What size is she and how much does she weigh? there is a big variance in Cockapoos, and also what type of cocker the mom was.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There can be a big difference in Cockapoo's and I couldn't say she wasn't but I must admit to me it almost looks as if there could be another breed in the mix, more cockapoo breeders are getting their dogs hip scored so that needn't be a worry (although I believe it is more common in larger breeds). If you are really interested you can have her DNA checked to see what breeds are in there, don't know how much that is though - looks like she is having a fun life with you anyway. My Cockapoo is just over 18" at the shoulder - how tall is she?
looking again she does look very cockapoo'ish in some of the pics! especially the one on the sofa - I think its the one with the all grass background that made me wonder.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Her ears look more like a labs, but several of her pictures make her look cockerpoo. She is beautiful whatever she is.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

DNA test if you really want to know. she looks a lot like my Miles only black.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes i would say dna test too,just to find out.The test i would recommend is called wisdom and you can buy it on amazon for about £60 i think.I would say she is leaning more topwards the labradoodle but in the cockapoo world there is so much variation only a test will tell for sure,she is lovely though xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks happy - that's the main thing!


----------



## andrea-kay (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone just measured her, her shoulder height is about 18". I know that cross breeds vary a lot and read that labradoodles also can be 'miniature' measuring a shoulder height from 17" upwards.
I've no doubt she had poodle in her thats 100% clear but the rest is anyones guess haha. We just like to say she is very unique!

I knew that rehoming a dog would mean that you have less if any history of them and we love her no matter what mix she is, so although a dna test would be interesting I think she would rather we spent that money on some new toys!


----------



## andrea-kay (Nov 4, 2012)

oh and shes just turned 9 months so theres still room for her to grow.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Her face and expression look just like Binky who is F1


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i my self would not worry about it ,she is a wonderful looking dog and just beautiful and it looks like she loves you very much,and if you love her i would just for get it and have a fun life with your new family member


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wouldn't like to call it, I can understand the curiosity though, but hey hoe she's a beauty and lucky to have found you. 
She's some kinda poo and we love em all xxx


----------

